# Sugestão no Sub-Foruns Internacional :



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 15:49)

*Pessoal, tenho uma sugestão aqui para este forum, claro que seria de facilitar a visualização dos tópico é claro.

Minha sugestão é a seguinte : ( Como está )

Sub-Forums : Internacional  

Geral 

Forum de meteorologia dedicado ao que acontece pelo mundo fora 

Tempo Tropical 
Forum para discutir o tempo tropical como furacões, ciclones, etc 

Imagens 
Mostra o que acontece pelo mundo fora através de imagens 



-- Gostaria que no Sub-Forums Internacional fosse criado um Topico chamado "Brasil" - Forum de meteorologia dedicado ao que acontece nesse pais.

A razão disto é devido ao crescimento de Brasileiros aqui e a quantidade de topicos que estão sendo abertos juntos com regioes da Europa , America, Oriente , Oceania, entre outros.......acho que a separação seria positiva.

Penso que tal mudança seria altamente benéfica para o Forum falicitando o acesso a informações presentes aqui......*


----------



## Administrador (16 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

Carlos, também já tinha pensado no que sugeres dado o número de brasileiros existentes no fórum. Amanhã mesmo irei criar o sub-fórum dedicado ao Brasil


----------

